# Οι Έλληνες πολίτες έχουν κουραστεί και αντιμετωπίζουν τα πράγματα μοιρολατρικά



## nickel (Apr 18, 2015)

(Από ανάρτηση σε άλλο νήμα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=241099&viewfull=1#post241099 )

... απόσπασμα μετάφρασης πρόσφατου άρθρου του Τόνι Μπάρμπερ στη Financial Times....

http://blogs.ft.com/the-world/2015/...urants-are-full-and-athens-is-far-from-panic/

Τώρα όμως που ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι όντως στην εξουσία και συμπεριφέρεται πράγματι με τρόπο που διακινδυνεύει την παραμονή της Ελλάδας στο Ευρώ, *θα περίμενε κανείς οι πολίτες να είναι* ανήσυχοι, απελπισμένοι ή θυμωμένοι. Όμως δεν είναι. Είναι κουρασμένοι και *αντιμετωπίζουν τα πράγματα μοιρολατρικά*.
http://www.protothema.gr/economy/ar...a-thumizei-tis-teleutaies-imeres-tis-pobiias/

Οπότε θα προτιμούσα και «έχουν κουραστεί και...».


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2015)

O αλλοδαπός κύριος που το λέει αυτό για τους Έλληνες τί σχέση έχει με την Ελλάδα;
Γιατί εγώ βλέπω να είναι οι Έλληνες ενθουσιασμένοι, κατευχαριστημένοι, ικανοποιημένοι και όλα τα σχετικά. Με εξαίρεση μερικούς επαγγελματίες απαισιόδοξους που μας χαλάνε το πάρτυ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2015)

SBE said:


> O αλλοδαπός κύριος που το λέει αυτό για τους Έλληνες τί σχέση έχει με την Ελλάδα;



Ταξιδιωτική, υποθέτω.

http://www.aston.ac.uk/lss/research...pe/ace-team/practitioner-fellows/tony-barber/


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Apr 18, 2015)

SBE said:


> Γιατί εγώ βλέπω να είναι οι Έλληνες ενθουσιασμένοι, κατευχαριστημένοι, ικανοποιημένοι και όλα τα σχετικά. Με εξαίρεση μερικούς επαγγελματίες απαισιόδοξους που μας χαλάνε το πάρτυ.



Εγώ αντίθετα παρατηρώ γύρω μου ακριβώς αυτό: παραίτηση και απάθεια. Νομίζω ότι περνάμε σαν λαός ομαδικά το τέταρτο στάδιο του πένθους: Άρνηση (2009-2011), Θυμό (2011-2012), Διαπραγμάτευση (2012-2015), Κατάθλιψη (2015- ), και ποιος ξέρει τι έρχεται στη συνέχεια ....


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 18, 2015)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Κατάθλιψη (2015- ), και ποιος ξέρει τι έρχεται στη συνέχεια ....


Ε, ξέρουμε τι έρχεται μετά την κατάθλιψη: οι χιλιάδες αυτοκτονίες. Τι; Οι αυτοκτονίες ήταν μνημονιακές, ενώ τώρα που σκίσαμε το μνημόνιο δεν θα αυτοκτονούν; Συγγνώμη, μπέρδεψα τις εποχές.


----------



## Costas (Apr 19, 2015)

Μα ήδη αυτοκτόνησε ένας, αλλά δεν προβλέπεται να πάει η ΖΚ για περισυλλογή στον τόπο της αυτοχειρίας. Υπάρχουν χρήσιμοι αυτόχειρες και οχληροί, οι οποίοι δεν εννοούν να καταλάβουν το κοσμοϊστορικό μήνυμα της 25ης Ιανουαρίου.


----------

